# My 50 mph, 10' micro skiff's first day out P.I.



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

Jet ski's new fishing set up

Better mounting system and trolling motoring coming this week!









 









 












Went out Sunday afternoon testing out the new fishing set up on the ski.

It actually worked a lot better then I thought it would.

The sun was not great, but I still got in some nice skinny water.

There were fishing jumping all around me, but no luck.

Had one chase a lure down, but no hits.

After a cast, I got a wind knot, so I snapped the weak line, and was coiling it back in around my hand.

A fish started to hit my top water as I coiled it in.

I was like, yea right, I can't catch a fish on my rod, but I will hand line one, sure!   :roflmao: 

Sure enough, the fish hit and hit and took off on a run.

So as I took out the slack, and the fish moving a good 15', I figured I would give it one good yank to set the hook.  Well that did not go so well, as the line snapped, and the fish ran off with yet another one of my lures.   :scratch: 

So after re-rigging and a water and candy bar break, I was off to casting and trying again.

Then I caught a nice lil trout.

Was nothing great, but it did feel great catching a fish on my new custom back water jet ski.    










 







 








 








 

S.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't see the pics....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

By definition this is not a 'skiff'. I've seen some sick set ups for offshore fishing from a jet ski. Pretty ballzy when it's whipped up 6-8 with a NE in the stream. 

I will warn you though, there are some folks here who frown on the idea of a jet ski in shallow waters. I'm sure you are not one of those noobeis who blow through the flats and spook fish while doing your best impression of a Jack LaLanne's Power Juicer.

Welcome to the zoo! ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw the top half off and deck it, then it will be a skiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job fishing and getting the photos. That's not easy on a tippy craft. I have seen PWCs used offshore and near shore but I have never seen an inshore fishing PWC post. 

Imac is right about it not being a skiff. No big deal though. Just keep in mind that PWCs can be controversial. Most PWC operators are beginner boaters and display poor judgement. Anything you can do to improve the image of PWCs through good boating practices and good forum relations is appreciated.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I'm sure you are not one of those noobeis who blow through the flats and spook fish while doing your best impression of a Jack LaLanne's Power Juicer.


x2

I had someone doing laps around the mangrove island I was fishing last week. Not to sure about the trolling motor though. Would like to see some picks of that set up. 

-Richard


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The heck with the trolling motor...
I wanna see the mod of the poling platform
and a 21' pushpole!

Can you say "Jet-ski jousting?"


----------



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

> Can you say "Jet-ski jousting?"


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
Video that and put in you-tube. Garaunteed hit!

But seriously, very innovative.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am sure glad i waited to Say anything !!! .... Could have been chewin on Boot again ...LOL 
Dave


----------



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

It is not my dream shallow water boat, but I built it up with out having to buy anything.

Well, I will buy trolling motor Friday night of I have time.

Have other plans and projects for the next two weekends.

The thing really did pole great for what it was.

I used an extendable stainless steel boat brush handle I had as a push pole. No flex, so slippery grip, good traction.

Can cruise around the bay looking for a good spot, and pole on in to the shallower water.

Boy that trolling motor will be nice soon!

And on the way back in to the ramp, I can do 45 mph, sit higher and drier on a nice plush seat, and with my 4 stroke Yamaha, used about $10 in fuel yesterday.

The cooler I use has tons of room, even thinking of a live well. But I would never cast net off of it, just store bought shrimp.

For fishing it worked great. Most of the time I sat or stood. No wading.

Sometimes I even stood up on top of the seat to get a better view and cast. That ski is stable!

S.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

dude if you are casting from on top of the seat you should be able to throw a net standing on the back of the ski, facing backwards, with one leg on each side


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy has a brand new 08 3 seater yamaha that he was about to rig for fishing. but he's on the way to tampa to possibly buy a boat, so if he gets the boat there goes that idea....lol


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Screw it.  I like the idea.  One question though: (like Bret says) where do you mount the poling platform?  [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Let me go at this a different way.....Why can't I see the pics?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Posted by: flyfshrmn82
> Let me go at this a different way.....Why can't I see the pics?


Your ISP is probably limiting bandwidth, so the transfer of images
is being timed out. You're probably getting a placeholder instead of
an image. Happens to me also. PM'd Jan about it, all's good on his
side of the game. I have to right click on the placeholder to get the
menu option of "Show Picture".


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> It is not my dream shallow water boat, but I built it up with out having to buy anything.
> 
> Well, I will buy trolling motor Friday night of I have time.
> 
> ...



Don't get caught in "Tarpon Bay" (Ding Darling) with that thing!! Also, if you see any flats boats on flats, watchh you

```

```
don't get to close, I do know that up in Charlotte Harbor, 1oz weights have been know to fall from the sky  with some of the guides in that area!!!! Best of luck with her!
Weedy


----------

